

One App in Four Weeks: Kickoff - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/10680838726/one-app-in-four-weeks-kickoff

======
sprovoost
How would you go about testing the business model of each of these apps? Are
you able to test it this week?

Idea one sounds most useful to me, if it hasn't been done yet. Given your
experience in teaching people iOs development in real life, you could start
with that topic.

Normal books have code samples; perhaps the book can have assignments that you
can code and run inside the book? I believe there are some web based iOs
development or simulator systems out there; can you leverage those? Or instead
of running code, just parse the answer to see if it is correct.

Or you can even use crowdsourcing to have humans grade student assignments as
an in-app purchase.

------
maxbrown
I really like the third idea - it's something I would use. Not sure if it
exists already - seems like something that might. Seems like a personal CRM.

Curious to see how your project goes!

~~~
sjoerd_visscher
I agree, it's the most interesting idea, and also the most feasible one. The
closest app I can think of would be perhaps Facebook, but that's far from an
ideal tool for this use.

------
robfitz
Keynotopia and mockingbird/balsamiq made a huge difference for me. I'd like to
see more mockup apps (particularly an easy way to create navigable mockups!),
so my vote is firmly on #2.

------
thomasilk
Hey Chris,

I especially like the third idea. Made some mockups for an app like this a few
months ago and would love to have a PRM app :-)

